# Wet grinder on sale at Amazon



## gmcnut (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is a wet grinder on sale at Amazon: http://tinyurl.com/584bzj

I found out about it on sawmillcreek.org


----------



## tbroye (Sep 17, 2008)

Got one for $97.69 should be here tomorrow. The jigs are what are espensive, especially it you use Tormek or Jet. the one from Scheppach are a little cheaper but I think the Tormek or Jet are better.


----------



## gmcnut (Sep 21, 2008)

Tom, I'll be interested to hear what your impressions are on this grinder, once you put it through it's paces.


----------



## tbroye (Sep 21, 2008)

Mark

I have used it to sharpen a few tools. I bought some Tomek Jigs and other accessories as the Scheppach didn't come with anything other than universal Jig of some kind. 

The Tomek Jigs are not cheap so I have do it over time. I have set of Pinicale Pen Turning tools which are HSS and a set of PSI carbon Steel tools that I got with a starter kit from PSI. So far I was able to put a scary sharp edge on the 1/2 PSI regular Skew and the 1/2" roughing gouge. Both of these were pretty buggered up so it did take a while to get the correct angles back and honed. I found out what truly sharp tools can do even cheap ones like the PSI carbon steel(not recomended) I also honed my Pinicale 1/2 oval skew and what a difference it made. The Tormek Jigs are not made for the small pen turning tools (short blades) but there are instruction on how to do it using a different method.

I am satisfied with the wet grinder and would recomend either the Tormek or Jet Jigs and accessories for it. Forget the instruction manual and use the Tormek manual for turning tools and the DVD that comes with it. I am retired and have budget for ALL my hobbies so I have to be frugal(cheap) Would I like a Tormek system yes, I would also like a Powermatic Cabinet Saw but realisticly I can't afford it. I am planning on upgrading my turning tools now that I have some experience and can take proper care of them. 

I got my Delta Lathe on the same type of deal from Amazon a year ago. 
My next accessory for the grinder is the Tormek Spendle Gouge Jig, the profile Leather Strop wheels and the Wheel truing tool/jig. Just a side note, you will not find good deals on the Tormek accessories they all seem to be the same price or with in a dollar of each other, so you might has well get them locally if you can.

I will give a better review later as I have more experience with and more jigs. LOML may have to change her habits when using kitchen knives or she will cut her fingers off. I may carve the Thanksgiving Turkey with real knife this year instead ot the electric one.

LOML has told me if I gave up some of my other hobbies I could afford all the high end power tools I want but that is not going to happen.


----------



## musky (Sep 21, 2008)

I was thinking about buying a grinder and either the psi or the wolverine set to go with it. Would this be a better option for sharpening turning tools?  I am not familiar with this kind of grinder.  Will the wolverine or psi jigs work with this grinder?


----------



## tbroye (Sep 22, 2008)

Musky

The slow speed wet grinder/sharpener like I have or the Tomek or Jet are completly different than the Wolverine style of sharpening.  I will probably have twice what a Wolverine system would cost by the time I get all my jigs and accessories.  My suggestion would be to reasearch by types of Sharpening systems.  The Slow speed wet grinder/sharpener has a speed of 90-120 rpm vs 1725 rpm and up on the Wolverine type.  On the Tormek style system the wheel is cooled  by a tub of water, where as you would have to dip the tool your sharpening in water to keep it cool.  Each has its pro and cons, so you will have to decide what is best for you.


----------



## gmcnut (Sep 28, 2008)

Tom,

Thank you for the report. The price has gone back up so if you are happy with it you saved some money.


----------



## stevers (Sep 28, 2008)

I found this tonight. May do it myself. And the shipping wound up at about $28.00.

http://www.toolcenter.com/mm5/merch...Code=TC&Product_Code=tiger2000&Category_Code=


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 28, 2008)

Tom , where did you get yours from for $97.69 ?, the one from Amazon is on sale for $144.99


----------



## tbroye (Sep 28, 2008)

I got mine at Amazon 10 days ago.  It was at the price for a few hours and the started back up.  It's like the Tormek T3 not the T7.  the T7 has a 10" wheel and turns at 90rpm while the T3 and mine have a 8" wheel and turn at 120 rpm.  So far all the Tormek jig work with mine.  I have been able to put new edges on a roughing gouge and 2 skews that I had sharpend by hand and using a grinding disk from PSI that was attached to the headstock.  I now have some scary sharp tools that cut very nicely and give good catches if you don't pay attention.  I am have to really refine my technique now that I have real sharp tools.  I will be getting a new spindel gouge and the jig to sharpen it when my retirement check get here.  So far I am pleased I got. it.


----------



## stevers (Sep 28, 2008)

stevers said:


> I found this tonight. May do it myself. And the shipping wound up at about $28.00.
> 
> http://www.toolcenter.com/mm5/merch...Code=TC&Product_Code=tiger2000&Category_Code=



Well, I did it. I ordered this one a few minutes ago. Got an E-mail confirmation after a few seconds. Total of $128.48, UPS ground. Now I cross my fingers and hope I don't get screwed. 

Any words of encouragement about this outfit would be nice. This type of thing makes me nervous. The "low" price, a company that's new to me.


----------



## tbroye (Sep 28, 2008)

Steve

The unit is fine and does what it is supposed to do. Get the Tormek or Jet jigs and accessories for it. It will save time and will not be cheap. You only need about 4 jigs for turning and a wheel truing attachment. The accessories for the Scheepach are ok but not for turning. Woodcraft carries both the Tormek and Jet. Tomek has a accessory kit for that will work also and save a little money over buying things individualy. GEt the Got to the Tormek site and watch the videos they and it will give some idea on what you need. The manual that comes with the Scheepach is junk not worth the paper it is printed on.

I was look at different sites about Scheepach Tools and found the our Tiger 2000 is the same as the Triton T8Sh Wet shapener.  Which one is the clone I have not Idea.


----------



## BruceA (Sep 28, 2008)

*Just ordered the Sheppach at $99.+$21 shipping*

Steve, you've got company on this buy...! 
I had missed out on the Amazon deal earlier when I delayed until the next day - and it had gone back up.  I was planning on getting the Grizzly T10010 later this week for $ 169., but this Tiger 2000 at this price is a bargain, and it will certainly do the job on my 1/2" Lacer Skew.  Looks like it comes with two attachments, too.  

I was looking at the Tormek SVS-50 Multi-jig for my skew, and can get that from Amazon for $59. then add shipping. Geesh! The jig is going to cost more than half the grinder cost...but it's supposed to be the trick for rounded skews like the Lacer profile.  

Steve, thanks for posting the link!!!  It's guys like you that keep me coming back to this site - I really appreciate it!!  I've been contemplating a move on a grinder for over a month, and this was the kind of break I was hoping for. 

Thanks-
Bruce in TN.


----------



## stevers (Sep 28, 2008)

My pleasure Bruce. I'm looking at jigs too. Man they are spendy. Trying to find the best price I can. If I find any better deals, I'll post them. 
I'd like to have the multi jig, and we will pretty much need the truing jig and the two sided stone. I see spending quite a bit more on jigs than on the machine. Like they say "thats where they get you".


----------



## tbroye (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey

There are no places that I have found for inexpensive Jigs.  I went to my local Woodcraft and picked up my jigs and the wheel truing tool.  Be aware that it will take awhile to sharpen you skews using the Tormek jigs but you get the correct angle and they are scary sharp.  I probably spent  2 hours sharpening two Skews that I had used a PSI sharpening disk on, they were in bad shape but now the work great.


----------



## BruceA (Oct 5, 2008)

*Sheppach Tiger 2000 Wet Grinder arrives*

My $99. purchase from ToolCenter arrived Friday, and I had a chance to set it up and try it out.  Bolted on the wheel and was up and running in minutes.  As noted by previous owners, the manual is minimal.  Toolcenter included the #70 Universal Jig with their bundle, which works for a straight edge, but with a rounded profile skew...it just doesn't work.  I tried to free-hand a bevel, and played with that for about 30 minutes just to confirm for myself that - I NEED A JIG.  You can't guess at the angle on a slow-speed grinder and expect great results.  Especially if you try to match the angle on both sides of the skew. 

But the basic grinder is a GREAT VALUE for $99.  I have no wobble problems, it's quiet, seems to have good power, and is a straightforward design that should prove to be long-term durable.  

Yes, the wet grind approach takes a long time to grind off steel.  But once the tool has been set with the right profile, and a repeatable angle is possible by using a jig, I can see how this approach will yield an excellent edge. 

I plan on purchasing the Tormek SVS-50 multi jig, and the Tormek TTS-100 Turning Tool Setter.  This will enable exactly repeatable angles for quick sharpening.    Eventually the TT-50 Truing tool, and the SP-650 Stone Grader...then a second job making pens to pay for the pen equipment...you know the story.

There's no doubt this unit is made in Germany.  The manual is in English and German.  

If you're thinking about the Grizzly T10010 for $ 169. with the 10" wheel, I'd say from firsthand use that the weekend penturner will be 100% happy with this less expensive unit that will do the job!  Just realize that the additional jigs are going to cost more than the grinder by a long shot.  And they'll be just as necessary on the Grizzly, which is $70+ more. 

Bruce in TN.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 5, 2008)

I just got my Tiger yesterday (see my Tool Gloat post) and I love it .
Bruce , you can use the universal jig with oval skews it just takes a few minutes to set it up . The way I did it was I put the skew in the jig and lightly tightened up the thumbscrews just enough to hold the skew steady , then I set the angle by placing the skew edge up against the wheel and moved it till the edge was flat against the wheel , then I moved the support arm in until the bevel was laying on the wheel and twisted the skew until it was laying flat on the wheel and tightened the thumbscrews up and locked the skew in place . I rechecked that it was set in the right position and then adjusted the support arm to the proper hight for my skew (it took 2 trys to get it set right) and sharpened my oval skew . It took a little bit to figure it out but it works fine .


----------



## stevers (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Butch, I think he's talking about a skew with a rounded profile on the tip, you know kinda laid back on the corners.
Bruce and Butch, I am soooooo glad to hear you both approve of the machine. Mine is scheduled for delivery Tuesday. I cant wait. 
I ordered the grading stone from Rockler. Got it Friday. So that part is done. Now I just have to figure out witch route to go on the jigs. Like you said Bruce, they can cost twice as much, or more, than the machine itself. I'm looking into alternatives. The prices just seem to be so out of pocket. $40 for the long knife jig, wow.


----------



## BruceA (Oct 5, 2008)

*Grinding a radiused skew on the Tiger 2000*

Butch, 
Let me make sure I understand - when I hear "oval skew", I'm thinking of the shape of the skew shaft.  My skew has a rectangle shaft, but a "radiused" tip.  See pictures below.

Are you saying that you are able to grind a radiused skew tip with the #70 Universal Jig that came with the Tiger 2000?  

My thought then is how do you obtain repeatability for angle, and distance from support bar, when you go back to resharpen it?  

I'm open to learning from your discoveries!

Thanks-
Bruce in TN.


----------



## stevers (Oct 5, 2008)

I sent you a PM Bruce.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry Bruce , I thought you were refering to an oval shaped shank , commonly reffered to as an "Oval skew" like the one on the right in your picture .
The skew you are reffering to is more commonly reffered to as a "Round nose or radiused skew" like the skew on the left . For those types of skews you are right , you will need the special jig which is also used for gouges and other turning tools with a rounded or radiused cutting edge .


----------



## BruceA (Oct 5, 2008)

*Additional pieces*

Steve, 
Is the stone grader from Rockler the Tormek SP-650 for $ 24.99...?  

From researching, the Jet DT-1 Diamond Truiing tool for $48.59 from Amazon, along with the Tallowtree Truing Tool Advancer for $ 29.95, are the pieces to keep the wheel surface flat.

The SVS-50 Multi Jig is $ 58.95, and the TTS-100 Tool Setter is $ 28.95, both from Amazon.  Amazon also carries the Tormek Stone Grader, and the Jet DT-1.

I'm looking at $ 191.44 before shipping for these additional parts for the complete solution.   

Your thoughts....?


----------



## stevers (Oct 5, 2008)

No, it's this one. It's a jet brand. And it's only $19.95 at Rockler.


----------



## stevers (Oct 9, 2008)

*I got my Tiger 2000*

I received my machine yesterday. It was not the happy moment I had hoped for.

First off, UPS showed up at my door at *"9:30"* at night. That on it's own is ridiculous. UPS has long been known around here as "unbelievable package smashers". And more often than not, behind schedule on deliveries. 

Next thing, the company I ordered the machine from was new to me. Not suggested or recommended by anyone here on this site. With that said, the photos below are what I found when I opened the package.

The machine was just tossed in the box. The box was not meant for the machine, it was modified to fit it. The miscellaneous parts, like the wheel, the paste, the tray and the knobs were just tossed in the box. To top it all off, the machine has paint on it, and this paint is still wet. The fourth image shows the paint. The last image shows the box with the machine out. 

The machine is in proper working order. For that reason and others, I am going to keep it. Other reasons being, I'm afraid if I return it, I will not get one back. It's pretty obvious the company is either small time or just doesn't care about reputation or customer service. And for the price, I'm afraid I wont be able find the deal anywhere else.

So, the best thing I can do is warn all of you about this company. I will definitely not use them again. And I would not recommend them to any one. They are called "Cyber Woodworking Depot LLC" and are located at www.ToolCenter.com.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 9, 2008)

WOW . I guess I was lucky , I got mine from the same people but mine came in the original box and nicely packed . Maybe someone there screwed up and sent you a unit that wasn't supposed to be shipped to a customer . I would call them and see if they can offer an explanation of some kind and something extra for your troubles , like some jigs or something . As long as everything works , it's the least they can do .


----------



## stevers (Oct 9, 2008)

That's my next step Butch. 

When I opened the box, my heart just sank. I couldn't believe anyone would send something that way.


----------



## BruceA (Oct 9, 2008)

*Ouch!*

Steve, 
That's nuts.  I ordered from the same company, and received mine last week in the original factory box, like Butch, with no problems.   I wonder what that wet paint is all about??  I, too, would call them and send pictures and ask for them to ship a swap, with a UPS pick-up tag so you can return your unit after the replacement arrives.  See what they do...

Bruce in TN.


----------



## BruceA (Oct 9, 2008)

*Jig missing?*

Steve, 
Did you receive the sharpening jig that should have been in the rectangle "flattened" box??  I don't see it in any of the pictures.

Edit: Looks like it may be under the leather stropping wheel in picture #2...


----------



## stevers (Oct 9, 2008)

Ya, it was in there.


----------



## stevers (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm going to call them Friday. I have the day off.

Another thing I noticed is a lack of shipping papers or receipts. No company fliers or catalogs or anything. It almost looks like a return and they just pasted my UPS label on it and shipped it to me.

Edit; 10:15 PM Wednesday. Just sent them this E-mail with pictures,,,

To Whom it May Concern,
 I received my order on Tuesday the 7th. When I opened the box, this is what  I found. (see attachments). I don't know if this how you do business, but I am  quite disappointed in this transaction. It looks like someone packed this  product in their basement, or maybe it was a return and you just pasted my  shipping label on it and sent it out. There is gray paint on the unit and on the  cord, not to mention all over the inside of the box. The parts are unpackaged  and tossed in the box loosely. 

 I would like to know what you intend to do to resolve this issue. The  machine is in working order and all of the parts are accounted for. I just don't  understand how you could let something like this out of your doors. My  understanding was that this was a "new" product.

 Steve Swiger


----------



## stevers (Oct 9, 2008)

My first attempt at E-mail contact failed. The only E-mail address I can find is from an E-mail they sent me confirming the order. It was sent back as "no mail box by that name exists". I cant seem to find an E-mail address on the web site. Do any of you see one? I want to e-mail them the photos of the shipment before I call, if I have to call at all. I'm getting so fed up with having to call these outfits and be a ***. Why should I have to be the bad guy? This is certainly not the first.


----------



## stevers (Oct 10, 2008)

OK Folks, here is where we stand,

I called CWD an hour ago. The situation is resolved as much as it can be for now. I talked with a fella named Don. He first told me that he suspected his shipping department. He thought they may have sent out a demo product. He told me a new machine would be on it's way as soon as possible. 5 minutes later he called back and told me he talked to his shipping department and they deny sending out anything not packaged like new. He asked me to send him some photos. He gave me an E-mail address that will work for this purpose. Meaning a address that will accept the photos. I sent them and he quickly replied saying thanks. 15 minutes later he called again and we talked for a few minutes. He noticed the state which the label was processed in was Arizona. This told him the box was "repackaged" in Az. He then proceeded to tell me a "new" machine will be on the way ASAP. He told me to hang on to the damaged one until they decide what to do. This may be to ship it back, it may be to have UPS pick it up for a claim or it may be to just keep it. 
So bottom line is, UPS strikes again. 
Cyber Woodworking Depot has done their best to resolve the issue. I feel they did a wonderful job resolving it. 

I apologize to CWD for the accusations. I should have investigated further before I made them.

I also apologize to any of you who feel I offended anyone. These situations tend to get me fired up and I act without thinking. Once I calm down, I usually think it out and it works out. I actually waited a couple of days before posting this info. I guess I didn't wait quite long enough.


----------

